# Drosophila buzzatti



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Drosophila buzzatti?
I was thinking about trying them, but wanted to hear from someone that has them. 

Benjamin


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Personal opinion: waste of time. Tougher than any other fly I've ever tried to culture.

s


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you.... I was wanting a fast morphing fly than hydei.

Benjamin


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

The buzzati require a drier media than hydei and melanogaster. When I first started trying to culture this fly I put them in the same mix as the others and they did not do well, I think 1 out of 12 cultures actually produced flys. I've used less water in the recent cultures and they are doing much better.

Just some observations
ERic


----------



## AlexanderStubbs (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been culturing D. buzzatti for a few months now. They seem fairly easy to culture and I like the fact that they get started much faster than hydei. I just use a one to one ratio of media to water and that seems to work well. I have moved most of my frogs over to eating just buzzatti and I like them more than hydei (the buzzatti escape MUCH less.) My lamasi and amazonicus take them well, but froglets cannot quite eat them.

Alexander


----------

